# Control de versiones

## ElOrens

¿Alguien sabría indicarme cómo hacer una "limpia" de versiones de paquetes , bajados con emerge, de los que ya tenga nueva versión?

Por ejemplo si me he bajado algún tar para kde 3.0 y ahora ya dispongo del de 3.01.

Esta claro que no me refiero a rm uno a uno.

¿Algún comando utilidad?

Gracias.

----------

## nonius

emerge clean (limpia el sistema de paquetes antiguos)

```
Actions:

       clean (-c short option)

              Cleans the system by removing outdated packages which will not

              remove functionalities or prevent your system from working.

              The arguments can be in several different formats :

              * world

              * system

              * /var/db/pkg/category/package-version, or

              * 'dependency specification' (in single quotes is best.)

```

emerge unmerge paquete (peligroso, este desinstala)

En todo caso:

```
emerge --help
```

 Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

